# Looking for a partner



## blfuller123

I am moving to Bacliff in about 3 weeks from Dallas. I have done a lot of freshwater fishing but not a lot of SW fishing. I have been on a few inshore trips in FL and absolutely loved it. I am looking for someone that can show me the area. I do have a 22ft bay boat and like to fish as much as possible. This time of year my time is limited but toward the end of May through the end of the summer, I usually have my boat out everyday.


----------



## jtbailey

WELCOME to 2cool bud .... I know you will get a lot of people who will take you up on that offer. I could show you some places further north up the channel/Trinity.
Go hang out in the "general fishing discussions" and make post and chat with all the guys and gals... TONS of knowledge there, just let them know your new and looking for fishing buddies.


----------



## blfuller123

Got moved a couple weeks ago and got my boat down here yesterday.


----------



## trome55

Have you gotten any fishing in? I don't own a Boat (Still A Broke College Student) But I have several wadeing spots If ur intetested that Im willing give away. During the summer I fish 3 To 4 times a week, Im always looking For A new wading partner. Come August We Will Be Slaying Trout In surf. Best Of Luck N Tight Lines To You!


----------



## blfuller123

My boat is in a slip now, been out once. Every other time I have been home the weather has been bad. A couple more weeks and I should be home for the summer.


----------

